# FIRST EVER BIKE TOUR (PICS)



## HitchBiker (Jan 6, 2019)

I've gone about 500 miles total on the California coast so far on an old rigid steel mountain bike I converted for touring. Here's some pictures. I need to start remembering to take more.





I converted my bike for touring at a local bike nonprofit for less than $100 with used parts.



I got used top of the line Ortlieb bags for less than $100 watching the online marketplaces.




I began from around Sacramento after using Amtrak to skip some winter rain.




One of my favorite things about bike touring is loitering where no one else can.



I took on San Pedro Mountain Trail, not knowing it is mostly meant for mountain bikers.



It was very pretty, but a little sketchy.





San Francisco has the worst hills.




A tree I really liked on a trail through Monterrey.



This was apparently the first year in quite a while Big Sir was completely open. I got to camp for free for two days in Big Sur when a couple in a campervan invited me to use the camping portion of their parking spot at the campground.




Hill Creek Campground, where hiker/biker sites are dirt cheap on Highway 1.



The Hunter Ligget military base was a ghost town, except for this tank. This was after the long ascent of Nacimento Fegusson Mountain Road, which I later discovered is one of the hardest cycling routes of the coast.

This has been my first trip where apps have been handy. I stayed with one CouchSurfing host and two from WarmShowers. Free campground nights. Random person picked me up for a night. I have also broke even on costs in kickdowns. I've taken way more short video clips than pictures until I can get my camera to a computer, but you can view video bits on Instagram.

Hoping to cut through California to Arizona to see friends in Tucson to kill some more winter and start the Southern Tier after nearing LA.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 6, 2019)

Sweet panniers, you got the whole set for under $100? Nice


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 7, 2019)

Dmac said:


> Sweet panniers, you got the whole set for under $100? Nice



Yep, found the back ones on Facebook Marketplace from some kid who only used them for one weekend tour. The others a wife got for her husband, but he only used them twice. They were found on OfferUp.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jan 7, 2019)

*Awesome pictures and story!!!!*

*Makes me wanna get on my bike now and go!!! And screw the world!!!*

*I just bought panniers and other stuff for my bike. I got a year to go until my lease is up, quitting my job and taking off, I had it! Maybe even break my lease and leave my job this coming summer? Debating on that one.*

*Anyway, thank you for posting!*


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 7, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Awesome pictures and story!!!!*
> 
> *Makes me wanna get on my bike now and go!!! And screw the world!!!*
> 
> ...



I think all anyone can do is get on their wheels and go in the bike nomad life.


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Jan 7, 2019)

My bike is stashed in Arcata Ca and I'm just waiting to finish touring after winter travels . Thanks for posting. 
I agree that people look at you differently with bike vs back pack. 
Before if I was camping illegally outta backpack i,may have to hitch away after being told I'm trespassing but with bike in hand I roll on . I've even been told my spot is trespassing and that the homeowner would have camped there to for the sunset. 

Ride on ride on. Stay steady pace yourself and have fun .


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 7, 2019)

Good seeing you on here comrade


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 9, 2019)

THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> Good seeing you on here comrade


_waves_


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 13, 2019)

Beat the winter into the desert. Think I've gone something like 700-800 miles now. Resting at a trail angel place I stayed along the PCT earlier this year before cutting over to Arizona again. Might have access to a computer soon, so I'll dump nicer photos from my HD camera.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jan 13, 2019)

BikePunky said:


> View attachment 48543
> 
> Beat the winter into the desert. Think I've gone something like 700-800 miles now. Resting at a trail angel place I stayed along the PCT earlier this year before cutting over to Arizona again. Might have access to a computer soon, so I'll dump nicer photos from my HD camera.


*Gosh, I wish I was traveling with you! I look forward to seeing more photos from you! BTW: on the front of your bicycle, is that solar panels? Just curious! Thanks!*


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 13, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Gosh, I wish I was traveling with you! I look forward to seeing more photos from you! BTW: on the front of your bicycle, is that solar panels? Just curious! Thanks!*



Yeah, it's a wald basket where I keep a dry bag of food and I drape a solar panel over it that keeps juice going into a battery pack and my Bluetooth speaker. It's a pretty affordable one, too. A brand called RhynoTuff off Amazon. Only like $50 with a lifetime warranty of some kind, and it is better quality than the Anker ones at triple the price. Plus they plant a tree in your name. All the same Chinese manufacturer before a brand is slapped on it. Never had dead devices, but I also charge the battery packs in coffee shops and host houses.


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 14, 2019)

I ended up around a computer for a bit and got some other pictures online.





Believe this is a tree carved bench somewhere along the Monterrey Coastal Trail.




Nicer camera shot of the gate into San Pedro Mountain Trail.




Free camping score in Big Sur, but surrounded by redwoods didn't do solar power any favors.




Captaining my ship somewhere around Big Sur.




Such pretty views along the coast.




I wish the camping rules weren't as strict though.




Another shot of Hill Creek Campground.




View from the balcony of my nicest WarmShowers crashpad for a couple days. Straight slummin', ya know?


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 19, 2019)

BikePunky said:


> I ended up around a computer for a bit and got some other pictures online.
> 
> View attachment 48552
> 
> ...





BikePunky said:


> I ended up around a computer for a bit and got some other pictures online.
> 
> View attachment 48552
> 
> ...


“Give the man the finger and nothing else”. I heart this so much!


----------



## Django (Feb 1, 2019)

Sweet.
Dang. I spent 200$ on my damn panniers.
Keep rocking!
Started August 20th 2018 and counting


----------



## HitchBiker (Feb 1, 2019)

Still not compared to what some people pay.

I've recently pedaled into Arizona after my toughest stretch yet, after an accident. I actually had my bike fly out of the back of a truck due to a crappy driver hitting a bump while speeding. Ended up with a bent wheel that was torture to ride on for hundreds of miles. Luckily for me a cyclist that follows me sent me a box of his old bike components. It had a triple walled wheel with a 9 speed cassette, a Deore mega drive triple crank, Odyssey platform racing pedals, a Terry touring seat, and Schwalbe Marathon tires. It was truly one of the most incredible and luckiest gifts of the journey. It's like a different bike now, for the better.


----------



## HitchBiker (Feb 7, 2019)

My bike and I visited the famous Bicycle Nomad Café in Phoenix on our way through.




Erick runs the café and one of his biggest adventures was riding his own route of the Underground Railroad.

If you are ever around Tucson for a length of time, I recommend the co-op BICAS. I earned $10 an hour stripping bikes for them and slowly upgraded all my parts!




Finally scored some real non-electric tape handlebar tape.




Also I had to cut my front fender to make it work with my wider tires, which is why they aren't featured above.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Mar 7, 2019)

@BikePunky how do you like those Schwalbe marathon tires?


----------



## HitchBiker (Mar 7, 2019)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> @BikePunky how do you like those Schwalbe marathon tires?



They seem a lot tougher than the Continentals I had before. Also easier to install (way less tight on the rim). Didn't get a single flat in the desert, but I'm also running them with my Tuffy liners in them. I would like to try the regular Marathon tires meant for the road, but the GT version is the closest you can get to a hybrid road/trail tire. I imagine the knobby aspect of them slows me down, but is great when you hit the dirt and gravel shoulders. The extra width changed the whole balance of the bike for the better. Did some BLM land road gravel cycling with them just fine. 

I'd recommend them so far!


----------



## SaltyCrew (Mar 18, 2019)

Still on tour? Any updates? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gypsybones (Apr 8, 2019)

Ha! Fuck you shadow! ::finger::


----------



## Gypsybones (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Timothy Englert (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your travels. Just did a 1,000 trip around NY this summer. I'm 65 and it felt so healthy to be outdoors and sleeping free under the trees. You are right about pictures. I have many but wish I took many more. Every one brings back that moment. Here is one moment. When I got to the Adirondacks route 3 was freshly pave and so smooth, I thought I died and went to Bikers paradise. Feast your eyes on this



fresh asphalt and wide shoulders with only a herd of cars ever so often. The east has so many roads you can always find a quiet one. safe travels!


----------



## HitchBiker (May 5, 2020)

Gypsybones said:


> Ha! Fuck you shadow! ::finger::



Aye, the combination of talks with you at the slabs and doing a long distance hike finally culminated into a bike touring life.

Cheers.


----------



## HitchBiker (May 5, 2020)

I made a little highlight video of my tour down California and across Arizona this month. Hoping to hit the road again after the pandemic eases up. Thinking about the East Coast Greenway and Northern Tier as summer options. At the end of my last tour I traded labor at BICAS in Tucson and upgraded all my bike components. Been wishing I was on the road again since. Hope y'all are staying safe out there.

P.S. apologies for ghosting.


----------



## Gypsybones (May 5, 2020)

It’s cool homie. Glad I could could do my part and get you on a bike


----------

